# Improving the Lionel Phantom Locomotive



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I know a number of folks have the Phantom set, I happen to have the first version. It's a cool set and an eye turner with visitors, but it's frustrating that it can barely drag it's four passenger cars on level track, much less on grades. I have Fastrack, so the magnatraction helps, but on the club layout with Atlas track, even on level track is sometimes struggles to get the consist moving, the locomotive just spins it's wheels. I'm sure traction tires would help, but I don't have them. Of course, if the motor was in the rear, it would make a HUGE difference I'd imagine, but in the front it has no traction at all. I even put about 12oz of weight in the front to help, no joy, it didn't seem to change anything.


I finally have had enough, so the Phantom improvement project has been launched! 


I got an old GP-9 stripped chassis with just the motor and power truck and set out to improve my locomotive. Since I've had several AC powered dual motored locomotives that have been pretty strong pullers, I figured that was a place to start. Here in pictures is my progress report.

First step is to remove the old sideframes from the GP-9 truck. I ground the tops so as not to damage the square holes that I'll need later, they match up perfectly with the Phantom sideframes.










The "new" motor and truck, cleaned up and ready to install.










For the motor mount, I drilled out the welds on the old motor mounting plate. I drilled smaller holes from this side, then on the drill press, slowly partially drilled through to release the plate.










Next, I cut a hole in the chassis and drilled out the holes for the mounting screws. Conveniently, the old swivel mount exactly lined up with the keystone hole for correct alignment, making it easy to locate my cutout correctly.










The next two pictures are the motor mounting plate in place with flathead screws, looks like it belongs there!


















Here's the chassis with the motors mounted and also the sideframes. they look to be in the right position.










After a couple minor alterations, the fuel tank with the speaker and controls is mounted.










A test fit of the shell, perfect fit, looks just like it did before the surgery. Plenty of clearance for the new motor.










The old electronics package isn't going to fit, so I'm going to use an ERR AC Commander and a RailSounds 4 board set. Some time back I ordered the RS4 Phantom sound board in case I ever got to this point. I rummaged around in my parts box for a RS motherboard that would hold the cars oriented so they would fit. It's a tight fit, but it looks like standing the RS boards and MB on their sides will get it all in.









It now has plenty of pulling power, even without any traction tires, and the AC Commander gives it much smoother low speed running, it's very controllable at low speeds, unlike the old LCRU2 package.

The locomotive has no problem pulling it's cars around now, the chassis was tested with a dozen diecast freight cars on the club layout with Atlas track, including a long 2% grade. I then pulled five 18" passenger cars around, no sweat. I'm ready to take my train on the road!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice work John.
No epoxy used?

That locomotive would look painted in an ALIEN green color.:smilie_daumenpos:

Do the passenger cars match the shape of the locomotive?
Paint them ALIEN green too and add ALIEN yellow ( < ALIEN yellow)LED lights for the interior and then some Martians as passengers.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool, not ALIEN green but green.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice job grj, I expected no less! 
Hey the pictures have ads now! Cool!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice retrofit, John. The Phantom looks happy!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. Mine is the "basic blue-gray", but there is a green version. There were actually four runs of the Phantom, blue-gray, silver, green, and red-yellow. All have pretty much the same shape cars.

I've added some lighting mods, the turbine inlet has flickering blue LED's to light it, the lower headlight is now a red MARS light, and the main headlight has a bright white LED in it, very striking. Now that it's actually a usable piece, I figure I can invest a bit of effort making it unique. After all, I don't have to worry about being faithful to the prototype, because there isn't one! 

I'm considering using some EL wire on the sides to replace some of the trim pieces, I ordered some in various colors to experiment.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Looking good! :thumbsup: All it needs is a Flux Capacitor.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Holy... Where did you get- How did I not know- How do I not have-
What


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm looking for some aliens for passengers in the cars when I update the lighting in them.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

What a great conversion. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Terrific retro fit, you are the master at this kind of stuff.

Bill


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. I like to run this set for our modular shows, the kids love it. Now it actually can pull it's cars with ease, it used to struggle to pull the four original passenger cars. When I added a 5th car, it had trouble on flat track, magnatraction doesn't work well on Atlas track.  On it's maiden run, it pulled a dozen diecast boxcars and a lighted caboose around the club layout, including the long grade, didn't miss a beat. It's like a totally different locomotive!


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Great job!
Peter


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Peter, it's a lot of fun to make a significant improvement like this to a locomotive.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2016)

Had this set and could not agree more that the engine was very weak. Very nice much needed conversion.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Brian, not only did it completely change it's pulling power, but the AC Commander gives it really great low speed performance, it's way better than the original LCRU. I was astonished at how well it runs now with the improved electronics and the extra motor. Speed regulation is much better as well, I decided against my planned DC motor conversion so I could add cruise, it runs well enough now that I just run it.


----------



## mntbkrguy (Jan 23, 2019)

I know this is an old thread but... I have a Marx A,B unit and I like the look of the A,B,A so much I picked up another A unit with plans to make it a dummy, after reading this I'm half tempted to add the second motor to the main engine. What are your thoughts on that? Am I only getting myself into more trouble?

I'll need to look closer into what exactly it will take to make the motor in the broken A unit work.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not really knowing much about that particular locomotive, I'd have to see details before commenting. The Phantom just happened to lend itself to the mod, I could cut out the chassis and drop in the motor mount and complete motor with minimal work.


----------



## mntbkrguy (Jan 23, 2019)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Not really knowing much about that particular locomotive, I'd have to see details before commenting. The Phantom just happened to lend itself to the mod, I could cut out the chassis and drop in the motor mount and complete motor with minimal work.


I'll have to take some pictures the design on the Marx are very modulated so moving the trucks around looks quite easy the biggest modification I foresee will be glueing a plate with epoxy to the top of the shell in which the motor will bolt onto. 

My biggest concern is how to make sure the two motors run at equal speeds. I don't want them fighting each other. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Truthfully, with identical motors, I don't see the speed point as an issue.


----------



## mntbkrguy (Jan 23, 2019)

mntbkrguy said:


> I'll have to take some pictures the design on the Marx are very modulated so moving the trucks around looks quite easy the biggest modification I foresee will be glueing a plate with epoxy to the top of the shell in which the motor will bolt onto.
> 
> My biggest concern is how to make sure the two motors run at equal speeds. I don't want them fighting each other.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Here are some pics of the motorized trucks. A small bolt goes through the top of the shell holding it in place.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, that's a different mounting scheme, that's for sure!  I can see that the mounting is a key issue.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

From this photo, it sure looks like the dummy truck is identical to the powered truck sans motor & gears. If so, it should be a drop in replacement.

You'll have to wire the motors in parallel off one motor's E-unit's lest the motors get out of sync when power is interrupted (switch, bad track connection, etc.)


----------



## mntbkrguy (Jan 23, 2019)

Millstonemike said:


> From this photo, it sure looks like the dummy truck is identical to the powered truck sans motor & gears. If so, it should be a drop in replacement.
> 
> You'll have to wire the motors in parallel off one motor's E-unit's lest the motors get out of sync when power is interrupted (switch, bad track connection, etc.)
> 
> View attachment 485782


Pretty much, the only difference is a small plate the non powered truck mounts to attaches about centerline vs. the top of the shell by 4 small tabs but since ATL the shells are made to be dummies and powered the slits are there so pretty simple  thank you for the tip on wiring them. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

